
Using the big freeze to deny climate change stupidity or cynicism? - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/feb/02/using-the-big-freeze-to-deny-climate-change-stupidity-or-cynicism
======
vivekd
To be fair this kind of thing goes both ways. Things like tornados and heat
waves are being increasingly blamed on global warming. The author of the
article even falls into the very fallacy he's decrying by suggesting that the
polar vortex may have broken down because of global warming. People don't seem
to understand that weather and climate are different things. The global
temperature has risen .8 degrees since the late 1800s. To claim that we can
feel that at the level of weather is ridiculous.

~~~
super-serial
I agree in general weather and climate are different. But concerning the polar
vortex - the jet stream has become more wavy (north & south instead of west &
east) due to climate change.

That's why we get -20F a couple days in Chicago, then a few days later it's
45F. Shifts like that never used to happen. The only reason it does now is
because the jet stream is changed due to climate change.

------
shard972
This title is bizarre and makes no logical sense. If you accept there are
climate events such as a big freeze, then how can you deny the climate
changes?

These rags like the guardian just seem to be yelling at the wind these days.

~~~
Arnt
Most of the people who deny climate change seem to think "climate change"
means "2.00°C warmer every day in every place" or something slightly less
constrained. One can hardly discuss with such absurdly constrained notions
without saying something bizarre.

